# Sand compaction



## n2fish (Jun 15, 2008)

I have just set up a 90g planted aquarium and am questioning what I have done so far. I decided to go with black fluorite sand but it is very fine and I read that one should be concerned with compaction and sulfur pockets? I have 4 bags in the 90 distributed on each end about 1/3 of the way in ... the deepest depth is about 3" of sand. 

Should I cover the sand with a thin layer of gravel? IF I understand this correctly one does not siphon the gravel so there will be no worry of the losing the sand . I plan to add a group of kuli loaches and catfish to help keep the gravel loosened and cleaned

The same book I read that mentioned sulfur pockets also said to use the sand only for burying heater cables, which I got so excited and forgot to put in. Now I think I am glad as it sounds like the roots get tangled in with the cables which can then get pulled out. Are heating cables popular with many of you?


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Heating cables are a waste of money. Flourite black sand works fine as a substrate, and doesn't need anything added on top of it. Three inches is a good depth of substrate too. Rather than follow what your book tells you, try reading http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/new-planted-aquariums/8790-basics.html and http://www.rexgrigg.com/. Those contain much more up to date information applicable to planted tanks.


----------



## n2fish (Jun 15, 2008)

Thanks... that is a bit of relief.... anyone want a set of heating cables  

I went thru a lot of reading and going back and forth when I set up my marine system... sure is a lot of info out there with a lot of conflicting opinions


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

If you add some Malaysian Trumpet snails they will help keep the sand stirred up. They usually come on plants, so you may have some without knowing it.


----------



## n2fish (Jun 15, 2008)

I actually have some sort of trumpet type snail in one of my other tanks...they seem to love the madagascar lace that I recently added. Thought they were eating it, but sounds like maybe they were just cleanin it up?

When I googled it, someone mentioned nighttime netting to thin out the population... what does that involve... besides nighttime and netting


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

MTS are nocturnal, so I guess that waht they are talking about when they say "night netting". A easier way to catch them is to put a lettuce leaf in, wait a couple hours, then once they crawl onto it pull it out. The snails you seen on your plant where more than likly just cleaning it. They usually don't eat healthy plants, only those that are dieing.


----------

